# Hatracked!!!!!!!



## l2edneck (Sep 17, 2006)

edit:sorry forgot to resize
View attachment 38078


View attachment 38079


View attachment 38080


View attachment 38081


Now that is quality work.

:deadhorse:


----------



## ASD (Sep 17, 2006)

nice work can u do mine next


----------



## Ekka (Nov 1, 2006)

I haven't seem these pics before ....pretty bad!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 1, 2006)

I posted some similar photos last spring. As soon as all the leaves are down, I will post some follow ups. Lots of little shoots as predicted but not until mid summer. The trees look awful.


----------



## pitkas (Nov 4, 2006)

Do people walk away from those jobs thinking "Damn, I'm good"?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 4, 2006)

pitkas said:


> Do people walk away from those jobs thinking "Damn, I'm good"?


They sure do - but not at pruning, at selling.


----------



## Sprig (Nov 4, 2006)

pitkas said:


> Do people walk away from those jobs thinking "Damn, I'm good"?


 Or maybe 'Man, thats wood!', think he needed something fer the winter ?? lol But really, I'm not a climber, an arborist, or treecare provider, on a huge learning curve around here and have no idea what-t-f that job was about........ butt ugly? Oh yah...................... 'Got me a chayun saw, gonna go a-cuttin', oh yaaaaaaaaaa' (to the tune of 'Musta Been the Six-pac)  GAH!!!! looks like a :censored: bit of a mess to me though...........eeeek run away!!!! (check in hand no doubt)
Aw man, I reviewed the photos trying to make sense and all I could think of was Morticia Adams pruning her roses, guess I'm going to have to rent it again lol.

:greenchainsaw: :monkey:


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 4, 2006)

That pine tree is steps from city hall go figure!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sprig (Nov 4, 2006)

You sure thats a pine? Looks more like an oak or elm or similar,something deciduous, still, dayum horrid I say at first blush, 2nd, 3rd..................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## daemon2525 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Sprig*

Man, your posts are really hard to read. Are you doing that as a joke?


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 4, 2006)

> You sure thats a pine?



Yea its a slash pine


----------



## Ekka (Nov 4, 2006)

I had a close look. although the form is not what I'd see around here as a typical Slash Pine (ours a tall thin and single leadered) the bark and the odd tiny clump of needles sure looks it.

If that's a slash pine it's gonna die ... 100% guaranteed!

And, it looks to be a footpath tree (street tree), hence the only people to touch it would be local govt or contractors working for them.

We have a euc that has very similar bark to a pine.

Eucalyptus cloeziana (Gympie messmate), no decent pics on the net!


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh its dead,its been like that for years,id say at least 2003 maybe early 2004

And just so yall know i just got pics while out and about.Thats not my handy work.Id a rather dropped it in the street for prolly same price.Also around here in most municapalities if its not hittin cars(and even if it is sometimes)its usually the homeowners deal unless it falls in the road or walk.


----------



## chowdozer (Nov 5, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> edit:sorry forgot to resize
> View attachment 38078
> 
> 
> ...



If that's a crow in the top of the first pic, I think I can get him from here. 

edit: Hey, the second pic has one too! Can I, huh, huh, huh, can I please???


----------



## Sprig (Nov 5, 2006)

daemon2525 said:


> Man, your posts are really hard to read. Are you doing that as a joke?


Its an extra special secret code......... nm........I guess so *hangs head*, but generally only when I find humor in the subject, other than that I try to use plain English so that misunderstandings are kept to a minimum.
Is that better for you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Themadd1 (Nov 14, 2006)

We had a climber do a maple like the ugly one in your pic. Fired him the next day. It was the first big job we sent him out on alone as foreman. He had really good references with other tree companies in the area. Good pruners are a hard to find. Now I have to go back and try to undo the damage he caused. Luckily, the homeowner wasnt too upset. I will probrably have to take it down in the next ten years unless I can get some good growth going again. 

:deadhorse: 
:angry2:


----------



## Ekka (Nov 15, 2006)

I gotta do or be on site for my pruning jobs ... man, I've seen too much junk work to trust anybody.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 15, 2006)

*hatracked before and after*

Here is the photo of trees I posted last March and one I took a couple days ago. The tree in the foreground was not in the original photo. It took the longest of the three to get any growth and looked like it was on it's last leg (root?) before the leaves fell. 

I think this is a locust.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 15, 2006)

buzz sawyer said:


> The tree in the foreground was not in the original photo. It took the longest of the three to get any growth and looked like it was on it's last leg (root?) before the leaves fell.


How can it do well when its roots are mismanaged? Turf to the trunk is a major stressor, especially on a hatracked tree.umpkin2:


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 15, 2006)

buzz sawyer said:


> Here is the photo of trees I posted last March and one I took a couple days ago. The tree in the foreground was not in the original photo. It took the longest of the three to get any growth and looked like it was on it's last leg (root?) before the leaves fell.
> 
> I think this is a locust.




That whole neighborhood could use a face lift.


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey buzz looks like we know the same ppl  

Oh and that is just awful.....


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 15, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> That whole neighborhood could use a face lift.


You got that right. Who ever is doing this has already struck several large pinoaks. They just cut the branch ends back until the overall size is smaller and the shape is even all around. I'll get some photos of the lion's tails on the oaks. I've been seriously considering a new career as an arborist.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 15, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> Hey buzz looks like we know the same ppl
> 
> Oh and that is just awful.....



Funny you should mention that. When I talked to these guys they mentioned that they spent the winter in Clearwater.  

At least when the leaves are out, they don't look too bad. I did a search on certified arborists and found none in the area. Guess I'm not suprised.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 15, 2006)

*Photos of good work*

Now that I think about it, I haven't run across any photos of good pruning jobs. I will start a new thread on this.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 2, 2011)

buzz sawyer said:


> Here is the photo of trees I posted last March and one I took a couple days ago. The tree in the foreground was not in the original photo. It took the longest of the three to get any growth and looked like it was on it's last leg (root?) before the leaves fell.
> 
> I think this is a locust.



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/picture-forum/40157d1163635277-hatracked-march-jpg

Thought I'd revive this thread. The two trees were just beginning to look like trees again when they were hatracked again. Lots of new shoots came out but when the July heat wave hit, they just started turning brown from the top down.

Came home a few days ago and they had been cut down, stumps were ground the next day. I don't know if the same outfit did all three jobs or not but what a shame to see these trees killed. The picture below is from 2006.


----------

